# Alpine TDA 7550RG with rare wooden veneered finish



## Audiosys (Feb 20, 2011)

We have an Alpine TDA 7550RG with highly collectable wooden veneered finish for sale on eBay.

Unfortunately I can't post a link to it yet, so you'll have to do a search on eBay UK

This will transform the aesthetics of a ny wooden veneered dashboard!


----------



## tibug (Jan 22, 2011)

RARE ALPINE TDA7550RG ***WOODEN VENEERED*** car stereo on eBay (end time 20-Mar-11 21:27:14 GMT)


----------



## Audiosys (Feb 20, 2011)

Yay! Thanks Tibug!!


----------



## Audiosys (Feb 20, 2011)

Sold now


----------

